# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  Κεραιες  FM - Αξιολογηση

## jeik

Γεια σας και παλι , ειπα να μοιραστω μαζι σας τα αποτελεσματα δοκιμων , 2 πασιγνωστων τυπων κεραιων , μιας και το θεμα απασχολει πολυ κοσμο.
Η πρωτη ειναι η απλη Ground plain , που την αναφεραμε πολλες φορες , με ρυθμιζομενο καθετο και 3 ραντιαλ και η δευτερη το διπολο με Gamma match .
Λοιπον , η Gamma match ηταν κομενη ,οπως μου ειπε ο προκατοχος της , για τους 108 , εμενα μου συντονισε δηλ εδειξε τα λιγοτερα στασιμα στους 106 περιπου , ισως αν πειραζα κι αλλο τον βραχυκυκλωτηρα να την εφερνα στους 108 , αλλα τελος παντων λεπτομερειες (εiχε και ψοφοκρυο).

(Το θεμα ειναι οτι η ιδια κεραια δοκιμαστηκε παλιοτερα στους 98 ΜΗΖ και τα αποτελεσματα ηταν για τα πανηγυρια , προφανως τοτε ναι μεν ειχε λιγα στασιμα αλλα μαλλον δεν ειχε την μεγιστη ακτινοβολια μιας καi οπως προανεφερα κοπηκε για τους 108.)
''Εγραψα μαλιστα τοτε οτι δεν αξιζει σε σχεση με την ground plain'' 


Αποτελεσμα : το διπολο με Γκαμα ματς φυσαει , και το σημα παταει πολυ καλυτερα με τα εξης δεδομενα :συγκριθηκε την ιδια μερα με την ground plain , φορωντας μαλιστα ενα μαπα 213 καλωδιο που ξεμεινε στον πυλωνα και 3 μετρα χαμηλοτερα απο την ground plain η οποια σημειωτεον φοραει το Η-1000.Δηλαδη αν βαλουμε και το Η-1000 και την ανεβασουμε στην θεση της ground plain θα σκιζει.

Οποτε αφηστε την ground plain που ανεβαζει το σημα ψηλα , αλλά ξεχναει να το κατεβασει  :Smile:  και ασχοληθητε με τις γκαμα ματς.


Σημειωνω οτι η δοκιμη εγινε σε ραδιοσταθμο που κατεχει ''βεβαιωση νομιμου λειτουργιας'' για να μην παρεξηγηθουμε.

----------


## anameni lyxnia

δεν είναι πολύ σχετικό με το θέμα αλλά :

υπάρχει διαφορά όταν ένας σταθμός έχει άδεια λειτουργίας και όταν έχει βεβαιωση νομιμου λειτουργιας ?

----------


## tsakmaki

Παιδια, να ρωτησω. Στην επαρχια, μπορει καποιος να βγαλει αδεια η βεβαιωση η να παρει κανενα χαρτι απο το ΕΣΡ? Ετσι εχω ακουσει, αλλα και να ισχυει δεν ξερω αν ειναι ευκολο! Ευχαριστω!

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Παιδια, να ρωτησω. Στην επαρχια, μ*πορει καποιος να βγαλει αδεια η βεβαιωση η να παρει κανενα χαρτι απο το ΕΣΡ?* Ετσι εχω ακουσει, αλλα και να ισχυει δεν ξερω αν ειναι ευκολο! Ευχαριστω!



*οχι*

(εκτος αν .......... *με 2 λογια ΟΧΙ*)

----------

efialtisfm (19-03-13)

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Γεια σας και παλι , ειπα να μοιραστω μαζι σας τα αποτελεσματα δοκιμων , 2 πασιγνωστων τυπων κεραιων , μιας και το θεμα απασχολει πολυ κοσμο.
> Η πρωτη ειναι η απλη Ground plain , που την αναφεραμε πολλες φορες , με ρυθμιζομενο καθετο και 3 ραντιαλ και η δευτερη το διπολο με Gamma match .
> Λοιπον , η Gamma match ηταν κομενη ,οπως μου ειπε ο προκατοχος της , για τους 108 , εμενα μου συντονισε δηλ εδειξε τα λιγοτερα στασιμα στους 106 περιπου , ισως αν πειραζα κι αλλο τον βραχυκυκλωτηρα να την εφερνα στους 108 , αλλα τελος παντων λεπτομερειες (εiχε και ψοφοκρυο).
> 
> (Το θεμα ειναι οτι η ιδια κεραια δοκιμαστηκε παλιοτερα στους 98 ΜΗΖ και τα αποτελεσματα ηταν για τα πανηγυρια , προφανως τοτε ναι μεν ειχε λιγα στασιμα αλλα μαλλον δεν ειχε την μεγιστη ακτινοβολια μιας καi οπως προανεφερα κοπηκε για τους 108.)
> ''Εγραψα μαλιστα τοτε οτι δεν αξιζει σε σχεση με την ground plain'' 
> 
> 
> Αποτελεσμα : το διπολο με Γκαμα ματς φυσαει , και το σημα παταει πολυ καλυτερα με τα εξης δεδομενα :συγκριθηκε την ιδια μερα με την ground plain , φορωντας μαλιστα ενα μαπα 213 καλωδιο που ξεμεινε στον πυλωνα και 3 μετρα χαμηλοτερα απο την ground plain η οποια σημειωτεον φοραει το Η-1000.Δηλαδη αν βαλουμε και το Η-1000 και την ανεβασουμε στην θεση της ground plain θα σκιζει.
> ...



ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ, εγω μετα απο αρκετες δοκιμες, με διαφορες κεραιες, πιστευω οτι, στην παραμετρο κεραια πρεπει να υπολογιστει και η παραμετρος τοποθεσια.
Δηλαδη, καπου εκπεμπει καλα το διπολο καπου αλλου η 5/8 ... και παει λεγοντας.
Οταν εισαι ψηλα σε βουνο, τα διπολα και οι yagi, ειναι η καλυτερη λυση αλλα αν εισαι σε γουβα, η 5/8 ή η ground plane παιζουν καλυτερα.

γνωμη μου

----------


## tsakmaki

*




οχι



*



> *(εκτος αν .......... με 2 λογια ΟΧΙ)*



 :Lol:  :W00t: *ΘΕΟΣ!!!* :Cursing:  :Wub:  :Lol: 

Ειχα ακουσει οτι καποιοι εχουν παρει μεχρι 50 watt, (ασχετα αν παιζουν 2,5 kw), αλλα σιγα μην ηταν τοσο απλο!!

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Ειχα ακουσει οτι καποιοι εχουν παρει μεχρι 50 watt, (ασχετα αν παιζουν 2,5 kw), αλλα σιγα μην ηταν τοσο απλο!!



με 2 λογια το κρατος ειπε πριν απο πολλα χρονια, "οσοι εχουν σταθμους ΧΩΡΙΣ ΑΔΕΙΑ αλλα εχουν προσωπικο και βιβλια εφοριας και και και, παιρνουν μια βεβαιωση λειτουργιας.... δηλαδη αδεια εκπομπης"

*Απλα οι παρανομοι του 1987 - 94 πηραν αδειες, οι υπολοιποι πηραν ...@@*

τοτε ειχαν πει (και εδωσαν) καποιες αδειες ερασιτεχνικες, φυσικα, δεν ξαναεδωσαν και φυσικα με τον τελευταιο νομο *εκεινες οι αδειες ... καπουτ.*

Τωρα εσυ αν θελεις, μπορεις να κανεις μια αιτηση, απλα, ο νομος δεν το προβλεπει, αρα τσαμπα θα τρεχεις.

----------


## antonis_p

> μετα απο αρκετες δοκιμες, με διαφορες κεραιες, πιστευω οτι, στην παραμετρο κεραια πρεπει να υπολογιστει και η παραμετρος τοποθεσια.
> Δηλαδη, καπου εκπεμπει καλα το διπολο καπου αλλου η 5/8 ... και παει λεγοντας.
> Οταν εισαι ψηλα σε βουνο, τα διπολα και οι yagi, ειναι η καλυτερη λυση αλλα αν εισαι σε γουβα, η 5/8 ή η ground plane παιζουν καλυτερα.



όλα αυτά (τα σωστά) απορρέουν από αυτό που λέμε "λοβό ακτινοβολίας".
Αν μελετήσουμε τον λοβό ακτινοβολίας ή radiation pattern θα καταλάβουμε πώς εκπέμπει 
η κάθε κεραία και ποια είναι καταλληλότερη για τις ανάγκες μας.

----------


## jeik

Nαι , συγνωμη , ξεχασα  να  αναφερω  οτι  οι  εν  λογω  κεραιες   εξεπεμψαν  απο  λοφο  πλησιον  της  πολης με  50 Watt  , διοτι  ειναι  γνωστο  οτι  απαγορευεται  (θεωρητικα) η  εκπομπη  μεσα  απο  κατοικημενη  περιοχη.Για  τις  κεραιες  των  ΛΙΝΚ/ΚΙΝΗΤΩΝ  δεν  ξερω  τι  ισχυει.
Και  να  και  η  απαντηση  στην  απορια  μου  ''γιατι  δεν  χρησιμοποιουμε  ground plane  για  εκπομπη  απο  λοφο/βουνο.''

----------


## jeik

Antonis_p , Ευχαριστω  για  τα  διαγραμματα.

----------


## dovegroup

> *οχι*
> 
> (εκτος αν .......... *με 2 λογια ΟΧΙ*)



Δές αυτό 
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=42028

 :Boo hoo!: Χάνομαι χωρίς ελπίδα μέρα νύχτα στη χαλκίδα :Boo hoo!:

----------


## antonis_p

1. google
2. "ground plane radiation pattern"
3. images

το ίδιο για κάθε τύπο κεραίας, *το gamma match δεν είναι κεραία* και δεν έχει λοβό ακτινοβολίας

----------


## jeik

> 1. google
> 2. "ground plane radiation pattern"
> 3. images
> 
> το ίδιο για κάθε τύπο κεραίας, *το gamma match δεν είναι κεραία* και δεν έχει λοβό ακτινοβολίας



 
Ok , την  εγραψα  ετσι  για  συντομια , αυτοι  που  ξερουν  καταλαβαινουν.

----------


## antonis_p

> Ok , την  εγραψα  ετσι  για  συντομια , αυτοι  που  ξερουν  καταλαβαινουν.



πριν μου δώσεις την αφορμή να ψάξω, ούτε εγώ φανταζόμουν 
σε πόσες κεραίες μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί gamma match:



Most Yagi antennas have a feedpoint impedance of about 25 ohms.

Obviously, this will not allow a connection to a 50-ohm feed-line without a serious mismatch. There are various ways to match the driven element to the feed-line successfully. Gamma, T-Match, and the Hairpin (aka Beta Match) are favorites. 

The Gamma match is an unbalanced system that typically distorts the antenna pattern. The T-match is basically 2 Gamma match systems on either side of the boom, which corrects the imbalance but is a mechanical nightmare and is difficult to tune correctly.

gamma match και σε magnetic loop:

----------


## aeonios

Με κίνδυνο να ξεφύγω από το θέμα σε μένα το gamma match σε μαγνητικές loop κεραίες δεν έπαιξε σε μένα ποτέ τόσο καλά όσο με ένα δακτύλιο faraday. Ακόμα και αν συντόνιζε η κεραία στην επιθυμητή συχνότητα δεν φαινόταν να με ακούνε όταν φώναζα. Η λήψη ήταν πάντα το ίδιο καλή. Βέβαια σε άλλους είχε δουλέψει αν ψάξετε στο internet.

----------


## antonis_p

ίσως για αυτό που λέει πιο πάνω:
"The Gamma match is an unbalanced system that *typically distorts the antenna pattern*."
ούτε αυτό το ήξερα πάντως... Προφανώς όμως στις κατευθυντικές λόγω της ενίσχυσης προς την μία μεριά (όσο περισσότερα στοιχεία, τόσο περισσότερο) αυτό περιορίζεται.

----------


## aeonios

Moυ άρεσε που το τύπος έκανε στακάρισμα στις 2 halo κεραίες:



Πολύ έξυπνο ! Θυμίζει colinear σε FM...

----------


## antonis_p

δηλαδή αυτή κεραία, εκπέμπει έτσι; σαν δίπολο;

----------


## jeik

Παιδια , μερικες ερωτησεις ακομα γιατι εχω κενα γνωσεων , και ''ειναι το κρυο τσουχτερο - να το αντεξω δεν μπορω''  :Smile:  , αν ανεβω παλι πυλωνα να ειμαι τουλαχιστον λιγο προετοιμασμενος και να κανω δυο τρια συγκεκριμενα πραγματακια , δηλαδή :

1 . Το γαμα θα ειναι προς τα πανω ? ή προς τα κατω ? στις περισσοτερες κατασκευες το βλεπω προς τα κατω , ξερω οτι δεν ειναι κρισιμο αλλα ας ειναι τουλαχιστον σωστα , μην μας κοροιδευει κι ο κοσμος  :Rolleyes: .
2. Βλεπω οτι ενω ειναι για τους 108 , εχω επιστρεφομενα στα 35 / 0,5 βαττ (δοκιμη στους 106 , τα λιγοτερα στασιμα 0,5 βαττ) , αλλα και στους 98 η ακτινοβολια της ειναι μια χαρα με την παρατηρηση οτι το βατομετρο δειχνει 48 βαττ και επιστρεφομενα 2 βαττ ,φαινεται μια χαρα , αλλα νομιζω οτι μπορω να τα κατεβασω μιας και μας ενδιαφερει η συχνοτητα στο κεντρο της μπαντας , και οι ενεργειες που θα κανω ειναι να πειραξω λιγο τον βραχυκυκλωτηρα και να μακρυνω λιγο τα στοιχεια , ολα αυτα πρεπει να γινουν πολυ γρηγορα ,λογω αερα και βροχης.
Γιαυτο ρωταω , ποσους ποντους αλουμινιο υπολογιζετε οτι πρεπει να προσθεσω σε καθε στοιχειο ?(διαμετρος σωληνα 1 1/4 ιντσας) και τον βραχυκυκλωτηρα προς τα που να τον μετακινησω ? προς κεντρο ή προς το ακρο ?
Και το τελευταιο , ο ιστος θα επηρεασει θετικα την ημικυκλικη εκπομπη που θελουμε ? εχω μηκος boom 60 cm ,και αν δεν σας κανει κοπο διαβαστε μια σχετικη μου ερωτηση που εκανα παλιοτερα αλλα δεν απαντηθηκε πληρως 
εδω >>>> 
''Στην γαμα ματς οταν ρυθμιζω τον βραχυκυκλωτηρα ,κανω προσαρμογή ? και μειωνονται τα στασιμα ? και πες οτι μειωνονται ,με το μηκος των στοιχειων ? αν τα μεταβαλω ? παλι μειωνω η αυξανω τα στασιμα !!!
Που θελω να καταληξω , ελπιζω να καταλαβετε την απορια μου γιατι ειναι πολυ σημαντικο αυτο που ψαχνω αλλα δεν καταλαβαινω τελικα τι στον κορακα θελουμε να καλιμπαρουμε  :Confused1:  και δεν ξερω πως να διατυπωσω την απορια μου.

Εχω μια κολινεαρ και της εβαλα εναν κατευθυντηρα σε μηκος λΧ0,2 για να την κανω ελαφρως κατευθυντικη , ως εδω καλα , ετσι ομως αλλαζει η αντισταση της κεραιας , γινεται πχ 30 ΟΗΜ , αλλα τα στασιμα σε καποιες συχνοτητες ειναι 0 , ειμαι οκ ?

Τελικα τι πρεπει να κανουμε , να κοψουμε τα στοιχεια στο μηκος που πρεπει συμφωνα με την συχνοτητα που θα βγουμε ,και απο κει και περα παιζουμε και με τον βραχυκυκλωτηρα ? γιατι να τα κοψω ακριβως σε συγκεκριμενη συχνοτητα αφου με τον βραχυκυκλωτηρα εχω 0 . Τι κανουμε τελικα προσαρμογη ή συντονισμο , πια η διαφορα τους πρακτικα ?

φυσικα η ιδια απορια ισχυει και για την γκραουντ πλειν , και τη σλιμ τζιμ κλπ ,αφου σε ολες μεταβαλουμε τα στοιχεια για 0 στασιμα , προς τί οι δυο ενεργειες που κανουμε , τελικα , η μια δεν κανει ? γιατι τις κανουμε και τις 2 ?

πρωτη ενεργεια : αυξομειωνουμε τα στοιχεια για συντονισμο .
δευτερη : ανεβοκατεβαζουμε το ομωαξονικο και πετυχαινουμε 0 στασιμα (Βρισκοντας και καλα τα 50 ΟΗΜ) 
και η τριτη που συμβαινει με τις κατευθυντικες , πλησιαζοντας ή απομακρυνοντας ανακλαστηρα-κατευθυντηρα διορθωνουμε τα στασιμα .
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## freewind

και τον βραχυκυκλωτηρα προς τα που να τον μετακινησω ? προς κεντρο ή προς το ακρο ?

Αν θές να πας σε μικρότερη συχνότητα ο βραχυκυκλωτήρας προς το άκρο.

----------


## ReFas

> δηλαδή αυτή κεραία, εκπέμπει έτσι; σαν δίπολο;



Ναί έτσι εκπέμπει, μόνο που έχει οριζόντια πόλωση η ακτινοβολία.
Αν της βάλεις ένα κάθετο δίπολο στη μέση θα εκπέμπεις με κυκλική πόλωση.
Κυκλοφορεί στο εμπόριο τουλάχιστον για τα FM απο οτι έχω δεί, ενωμένος κύκλος με κάθετη, αν και δεν είναι πλήρης κύκλος ούτε πλήρη κάθετη και φυσικά έχει μειωμένη απόδοση ως προς το δίπολο.

----------

